# Rebuildable Temp Setups



## brad511 (29/10/15)

Hey Guys, 

I wanted to find out if anyone here has experience with Ni or Titanium builds for temp control?

I'm talking along the lines of building on a RDA or RTA etc...

Has your experience been good so far for those that have tried?


----------



## Andre (29/10/15)

See these threads:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nickel-builds.t10558/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/titanium-builds.t14858/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/stainless-steel-builds.t15823/

For me Stainless Steel was the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (29/10/15)

Hi @brad511 

If you take a look at the thread's in this forum you should find all you need and more 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/temperature-sensing-mods/


----------



## brad511 (29/10/15)

@TheLongTwitch @Andre Thanks guys, I appreciate it very much


----------



## stevie g (29/10/15)

- Ni200 -

Very difficult to build with as it is so soft.
With practice you will be making perfect spaced coils especially if you use a bolt to wrap on, but when you screw the leads down you have to put a length of kanthal in the post hole with the nickel so that the leads do not snap or overly kink under the screw.
The problem here is that hardly any RTA will be able to fit a spaced coil.
Nickel works best with A LOT of wraps for surface area.
28G is generally the lowest you can go in dual coil mode or you struggle to meets the mods minimum resistance.
Something on the wire compromises taste - Clean with cotton and alcohol before using.
Has a tendency to bite into the bolt you are using to make spaced coils, especially when turning the bolt out of the coil - lube the thread with eliquid first.
Tends to hot spot in the middle of the coil if you are exceeding 8 wraps so the cotton will discolour in the center spreading outwards.


-Ti01-

Very springy
Brittle, with tendency to snap when trying to bend the leads into position once coil is mounted
Has higher resistance than nickel so dual coiling with 26G is very easy.
Dirty - absolutely needs a wipe down with cotton and alcohol before using.
Clean taste very nice flavour.
works in TC mode with either spaced or compact coils.
can be run in wattage mode.
can be dry burned at low wattage - don't allow more than a faint red glow. if dry burning leads to white/grey layer on coil discard it.
has a tendency to hot spot on a compact coil build, low watt dry burn and adjust to get rid of the hot spot.
Dry burning tends to distort coil shape.

Preference for me is Titanium

Kanthal - tastes "dirty" a little bit earthy, probably the iron content
Nickel - subjectively greasy taste but still better than kanthal imo
Titanium - Crisp cannot detect wire taste will really allow a juice to shine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

